# Help! I Need Software!



## kittybreed (Jan 18, 2009)

I have been looking everywhere for a good software program that meets our needs (We are a martial arts team sport, comBATON). I need to be able to keep track of multiple students at multiple schools. I want the capability to make ID cards. I want to keep track of who's paid their dues, record specific scoring stats, and other details.  I want to be able to do some customization without a lot of hassle. (Think no harder than making a 2.0 MySpace page... ok maybe a bit more complicated.) It would be a real plus if players could register for tournaments online and/or pay their dues. I have a trial of Martial Arts Organizer already and don't have a firm opinion yet. All of the league management software I can find has something missing. There must a program out there. Is there something out there I've missed?


----------



## jks9199 (Jan 18, 2009)

Unless you have something developed specifically to meet your needs -- you probably won't find something that's perfect for you.  And there's possibly a reason: some of the things you want to do may not really be a good ideas in practice.  And doing other parts in the same program may be a case of poorly reinventing the wheel...  For example, I'm sure there are several programs on the market to handle on-line registration.  PayPal is already set up for dues...

I'd suggest you start by making a list of what you actually want.  Figure out the "must haves" from the "very helpful to have" and the "wouldn't this be cool!" stuff.  Then look to see what's out there, and what will answer those needs.


----------



## kittybreed (Jan 18, 2009)

Thanks for your insight. =]


----------



## j_s_kelley (May 31, 2011)

this may not have everything but it has most things and the basics are free.  Payment tracking is extra and I am willing to add things if they are a good idea for the entire user base.  I am the creator and I am also a martial arts instructor and I use the site myself.  Check it out.

www.MartialManagement.net

Scott.


----------

